# morrison springs????????????



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Is it open yet??


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't think so but I am sure someone will let you know shortly. I think all of the shops are still heading to Vortex for their classes.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I called a buddy of mine who runs a shop at the caves in Mariannna.

Morrisons is still closed and it looks like it will be quite some time before it opens.

Hey DK got a plan on a bw trip yet bud?


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I drove by two weeks ago. While significant work had been done, it is still a while away from being open. While what they've done hardly looks "natural" (neither did the abandoned dive shop), it looks like they have done a really nice job, with lights, parking, bathrooms, walkways, etc.


----------

